# CodeBlocks main.c has a lock



## mrfree (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello everyone, I have been trying to learn C with Codeblocks. Everytime I try to create a new project, the main.c file has a lock showing and I am unable to run or write to the simple hello world sample code.  Could anyone shed some light


```
> ls -l
total 16
drwxr-xr-x  2 mrfree  wheel  512 Sep 17 21:51 Downloads
drwxr-xr-x  2 mrfree  wheel  512 Sep 17 21:51 Pictures
drwxr-xr-x  2 mrfree  wheel  512 Sep 18 01:13 Traffic
drwxr-xr-x  3 mrfree  wheel  512 Sep 18 17:04 scripts
> cd scripts
> ls -l
total 4
drwxr-xr-x  4 mrfree  wheel  512 Sep 18 17:05 contacts
>
```

I am trying to create a program so I can save random contacts but I can't run or edit anything.

Below is the message for codeblocks when I try to run "hello world" example


```
Compiling: /usr/home/mrfree/scripts/contacts/main.c
Linking console executable: /usr/home/mrfree/scripts/contacts/main
Process terminated with status 0 (0 minutes, 0 seconds)
0 errors, 0 warnings
 
Checking for existence: /usr/home/mrfree/scripts/contacts/main
Executing: xterm -T '/usr/home/mrfree/scripts/contacts/main' -e "/usr/home/mrfree/scripts/contacts/main" (in /usr/home/mrfree/scripts/contacts)
Process terminated with status 0 (0 minutes, 0 seconds)
```
Thanks ~Mr.Free~


----------



## Crivens (Sep 19, 2012)

This looks more like your main() simply does not do anything and simply returns. There is no error reported, so maybe you now need to learn about debugging. Starting with a simple printf or puts should help.


----------



## mrfree (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks the main() comes standard when ever you open a new project. I gave up on codeblocks and just used nano then *cc file.txt* and ran as *sudo* and everything worked. I thought it was a permission problem but the hello world program wouldn't spawn a term either as *sudo* when tryed in codeblocks...

Thanks for the help Crivens


----------



## Crivens (Sep 19, 2012)

Glad I could be of help. 

But you might really REALLY want to read up on sudo and what the naming conventions for files are.


----------

